# Whats wrong with this red dot?



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.primaryarms.com/product.sc?productId=35&categoryId=419

Im getting a Smith and Wesson M&P 15-22 and I also want to be able to use more than just iron sights but i want less than a standard rifle scope. I dont want to spend a bunch of money on a red dot just to go on a cheap little .22lr but i also dont want just a plain $30 walmart special.

Guns main use is plinking and when i get bored rabbit/squirrel hunting which consists of walking around trying to kick one up for me shots are within 20 yards, for the most part.

I like how it runs on AA batteries so no matter where im at i can get more batteries if need be, but at 12 ounces it is a little heavy, but it will take a 5.5lb gun to 6.2 pounds wont be a killer.

Thoughts?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I picked up a TRU-GLO for about $50.00. Seems to work just fine on a Rock River .223. The one your looking at will probably work just fine.


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

ive had the same primary arms red dot on various rifles over the last 2 years. its been great, and holds zero well. its spent time on my ar15, my 22lr ar, my plr16, my plr22 and my 10/22. ive even thought about putting it on my muzzle loader.

primary arms consistently gets great reviews on gun forums. have fun!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

So no one else is going to come in and tell me to buy an aimpoint/eotech, or forget about it? :lol: Nahh just kidding, i asked this one another forum thats full of those guys that wont settle for cheap stuff its either get the most expensive or its not worth it.

From what ive found on the net i havent seen anything really bad about Primary Arms. Only thing that popped up a few times was the weight. Which i think i can handle


----------

